# SGS Coconut?



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm going to order from SGS in the next few days, and I'm curious about their Coconut FO. I want a straight-up coconut for a soap I'm making called "Zulu," after the Mardi Gras Krewe of the same name that throws their coveted decorated coconuts in their parades. The FO only has two reviews on their website, though, and one of them says the scent faded in CP, but doesn't say how much she used ppo. Anyone here tried it?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 26, 2011)

I have yet to find a coconut FO that doesn't fade almost completely and most turn the soap to very dark tan.  The last one I used ended up dark brown.  The only one that hasn't discolored is Peaks but the scent does very strange things before it settles down to not much.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 26, 2011)

After all the years that I've made soap, I have yet to find a good, true coconut. Most morph to a playdough like scent after the cure.


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

I've only tried one straight coconut before, and I can't even remember where I got it. I do remember that it was a big disappointment, but I guess that's the case with all coconuts. Grr. I really wanted to make that soap, too. I could use an FO with coconut in it, but it won't be the same. Ah, well. Maybe I'll think of a way to do it in M&P and see if that works any better.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't done much HP, actually the only reason I've tried it at all is because of a bad bad FO that went all 'soap on a stick' on me.  HP is supposed to be good for tricky FOs I think because you add the FO after the lye has been saponified saving it from the harshness.  I wonder if a light FO like coconut would come through better when done in HP.  Does anyone know?


----------



## judymoody (Mar 3, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I have yet to find a coconut FO that doesn't fade almost completely and most turn the soap to very dark tan.  The last one I used ended up dark brown.  The only one that hasn't discolored is Peaks but the scent does very strange things before it settles down to not much.



I've had the same experience with Peak.  It smells chemically/plastic during the cure and eventually becomes a light but pleasing coconut smell.

WSP, if you're not boycotting them, has an OK coconut but it turns a kind of grayish tan.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 3, 2011)

I made the Peak coconut almost 9 months ago.  The other day I was at my mothers and standing about 3 feet from her kitchen sink I smelled  coconut.  She had the peak coconut soap out.  Not a wow smell but a very soft real coconut smell and from a few feet away that's pretty good.  It did eventually discolor to a light gray.  It was a 100% CO batch and the lather was just lovely.  If I decide to use a coconut FO again Peak will be the one.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 3, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> I made the Peak coconut almost 9 months ago.  The other day I was at my mothers and standing about 3 feet from her kitchen sink I smelled  coconut.  She had the peak coconut soap out.  Not a wow smell but a very soft real coconut smell and from a few feet away that's pretty good.  It did eventually discolor to a light gray.  It was a 100% CO batch and the lather was just lovely.  If I decide to use a coconut FO again Peak will be the one.


Light gray????


----------



## judymoody (Mar 6, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> PrairieCraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine with Peak discolored to a light tan.  I had swirled it with cocoa powder and it the combination is harmonious.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 6, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting....I wonder if you used TD, if it would stay lighter.


----------



## scouter139 (Mar 6, 2011)

I wonder what you'd get if you used the vanilla stabilizer...hhhmmm...sounds like an experiment to me.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 20, 2011)

OK, here's a pic of my nine month old Peak's Coconut Milk soap.  

After cleaning the ash off it is more of a tan color.  The funny crescent was my attempt to prevent gel, obviously that did not work.  If it had the color would have been a lot nicer, but from what I gather it is hard to get CO soap to_ not_ gel.   

The scent is great and should make any coconut nut happy.  It's not a sun tan oil smell, it isn't sweet and there is no other fruit in there.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 22, 2011)

I just ordered "toasted coconut" from the common scent, in hopes of finding a good one? I will let ya know.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 30, 2011)

It smells very coconut, I used .7, next time I would use more, it did not discolor!


----------

